# The Poor Doubting Christian Drawn to Christ -- Thomas Hooker



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 28, 2007)

_The Poor Doubting Christian Drawn to Christ_ (1845 edition) by Thomas Hooker is available online here.

The 2000 Soli Deo Gloria edition is available at Amazon.


----------



## ADKing (Jul 28, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _The Poor Doubting Christian Drawn to Christ_ (1845 edition) by Thomas Hooker is available online here.
> 
> The 2000 Soli Deo Gloria edition is available at Amazon.



This is a remarkable book. If you know anyone struggling with assurance it is a must read. It also dispels the myth that Hooker and Shepard (the so-called "preparationists" in New England) had no good answer to the question of assurance!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 4, 2007)

ADKing said:


> This is a remarkable book. If you know anyone struggling with assurance it is a must read. It also dispels the myth that Hooker and Shepard (the so-called "preparationists" in New England) had no good answer to the question of assurance!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 4, 2007)

Great book!


----------

